# ferry prices if towing car with motorhome



## rosie66 (Mar 21, 2008)

At least we HOPE this is a new topic. Searched for it everywhere but perhaps not for long enough? 

Right. Question. Just thinking about - maybe - getting small car to tow on back of motorhome eventually. Price for motorhome and 2 people with P&O Calais return is £62.50 in September. Price with a trailer is £222.50! Is that right? :? 

Thanks 
Rosie66


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

rosie66 said:


> At least we HOPE this is a new topic. Searched for it everywhere but perhaps not for long enough?
> 
> Right. Question. Just thinking about - maybe - getting small car to tow on back of motorhome eventually. Price for motorhome and 2 people with P&O Calais return is £62.50 in September. Price with a trailer is £222.50! Is that right? :?
> 
> ...


I doubt it, have you input the sizes correctly when changing to add the trailer.

P&O Dover calais 1st September one way 8m Motorhome no trailer direct with P&O = £35 with Small Trailer (car) £62.50. If you boox with C&CC Expect at least a fiver off these prices.

If you travel Saturdays or Sundays with P&O North Sea, trailers are usually free.

So Motorhome 8m inside cabin Approx £250 one way if booked early for September travel.

TM


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Looks like the price for an artic trailer. :lol: 


No it is obviously incorrect.

It may be a little cheaper to drive both vehicles onto the ferry but then the inconveniance of being seperated.


Dave p


----------



## rosie66 (Mar 21, 2008)

Thanks for that - glad we asked - will certainly go and re do :wink: 

Rosie 66


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*P&O*

From experience, cheaper to book as two separate vehicles.

Look at the tunnel as that may compare favourably when towing.

Russell


----------



## gofer (Feb 8, 2010)

Does anyone know why the ferry operators say upto 8m is the cut off point for m/h and yet its 12m for a car and caravan?


----------



## trevd01 (Oct 26, 2007)

gofer said:


> Does anyone know why the ferry operators say upto 8m is the cut off point for m/h and yet its 12m for a car and caravan?


Maximum length of a rigid vehicle to turn round at the end of the car deck?


----------

